# what loom for a beginner?



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello, been taking weaving classes for a couple of months. I am welcome to continue to 'hang around' ($10 per class, not a problem, as I go 1 or 2 times a week) as long as I like, to practice. I think the teachers idea is for me to build (or get) a loom of my own and they'll keep helping me. There are looms there, and I'm welcome to use them, but I think they believe that the best way to continue is to get your own and practice practice practice! Have been hanging back, because trying to decide if I should or if I should not.

An expert (who's been weaving since 1982) told me she recommended either a 36" pr 48" loom. Someone else said get a small one you can always go up in size. I dont want to buy lots of looms, but I dont want to make a boo boo and have one I dont like.
What is your experience? What do you like? I want to weave rugs, fabric (curtains, maybe for clothing, etc)

It needs to be used (cheap) and with all parts and easy to assemble (not mechanically inclned.) There are some at my classroom that I could buy and they'd spiff them up for me, for less than the original price. 

Help! what's your advice?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I have an Erica rigid heddle loom that was given to me by my sister in law. 
It's a small loom and it good for beginning weaving.

I've been making lots of cotton dishtowels on it.

Here are some pictures of it. 
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/erica.html

You can find used rigid heddle looms for as little as $40. 
We found one on craigslist for $40 last fall.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you Franco, like looking at your website (again)
pretty interesting!

Sherry


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Decide what you want to weave first. I notice you mention rugs and fabric. 

For weaving rugs (especially rag rugs) you need a sturdy loom. You will kill a lightweight loom and be unhappy with the rugs produced on it. If you're only going to do one or two rugs, you'll be fine. But if you want to do more, make sure (!) whatever you buy is sturdy. 

For fabrics, you'll want multiple shafts or harnesses, so that you can make cool patterns. Do you enjoy complicated threadings? Does texture excite you? Then you'll need at least 4 shafts--and 8 would be ideal. 

Finding a loom that will be heavy enough for rugs with 8 harnesses will be costly. Heavy four harness looms are much easier to come by. I prefer counterbalance looms for rug weaving, as jacks tend to be a bit light for that purpose. 

The important thing is to decide what you want to do. You can weave fine fabrics on heavy looms. You cannot weave rugs on light looms.

I'm a bit scattered, as I'm trying to hurry. Feel free to ask questions and I'll get back to them later in the week.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi weever, thanks, I saw one that probbly could be next to free, if I take it and stain, clean it up. I didn't look for the brand name on it (saw it briefly along with some others that were unassembled.)

The one I am talking about has 4 shafts, counterbalance, floor loom . . . . . maybe 2 feet, or maybe 3 but not likely. It is a nice loom. I will look at it and the others tomorrow.
The other two unassembled ones each are larger and heavier. 

I will let you know after my class tomorrow-- kind of exciting ! Especially when they are not expensive. I dont mind doing the staining or cleaning up.

thank you !


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, I see some looms for sale; one is 22" one is 24" one is rigid heddle with stand. Another is 48" (for $600 !) herald jack loom.
'
The loom wouold probably go into the rabbitry. (only space I have, and a good place to sit a while most days. 4 Cages only, until spring, when I'll raise one or two litters) It would be a relatively clean place to weave and sit.

Soon I will put up insulation and shelving on free walls there. 
The 22" is $350, includes warpboard, and couple other things, not the bench. The lady selling is antiques dealer & she's keeping some of the things for separate sales. It was her mom's, and kind of old. (I'd buy this one if she was selling a few more things with it) think it's a leclerc. She's a n hour or more away; driving is a pain, but often times worth it. Beautiful ride too.

second one is $400, shuttles, warping, bench I think, 'everything' said the ad, and the picture I saw showed a few things that are listed as being necessary to start looming. She is next town over

Herald jack loom for $600 is 48", big dark, lovely, two owners only. I think it comes with most stuff. She's pretty local to me, next town over. She' s about 40 minutes away. Dont know if it would fit in back of pickup truck.


Also saw a rigid heddle loom for sale for $125. Cant recall size, but in photo, looks good size, at least 2 feet or bigger. It's near Wiscasset, which is a 'fur piece' from me.


I am thinking of money. And guilt for buying something expensive. Dont worry, sometimes that doesn't stop me! But, I want to make a wise investment, and actually use it regularly.. . . . In years past, have had 'hobbies' and after a while it was 'well, been there, done that' and I would quit doing it. So the last decade or so, I am careful about collecting 'hobbies' because I dont want to waste resources.

recommendations?


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Personally, I love my Ashford Rigid Heddle. It's big enough to do fun things and small enough to get it dressed and moving quickly. It's a great learner loom.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi flannelberry-- I saw one rigid heddle advertised on craigslist. I didn't get to it soon enough! Saw another ad for leclerc 36 and 48 inch . she's made rugs and fabric on them . . . . . I hope to be visiting her in one or two days. . . .
wish me luck, and I hope I remember what I'm supposed to be looking for. The price is pretty good . . . . .. .

Sherry


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Look on Ravelry. There's a RH group and looms are always coming up for sale. 

IMO, they're great even if you progress to more complex/wider etc. weaving. You can add a second heddle kit to most types of RH looms which gives you much more options. A lot of people use them to swatch, plan patterns etc. even if they're doing larger scale weaving.


----------

